# Anyone in or around Charleston South Carolina



## netahpots (Jan 20, 2009)

Just joined the forum not to long ago and was looking to start a monthly meeting or networking group for screen print artist and sign makers. No experience nessasary. All are welcome. Just thought it would be cool to get together share ideas and talk about how much we love our jobs..lol but im also new to SC so it would be a great way to meet ppl. And to just get out while still working on our business. So if you think you mayb interested reply and we can set up a place and a time for the firt meeting.


----------

